# Downgrade sys-apps/baselayout [risolto]

## mrl4n

Sto cercando da fare il downgrade di baselayout dalla versione instabile 2.0.1 a quella stabile 1.12.13, ma il sistema giustamente mi avvisa del pericolo per il sistema essendo un componente essenziale.

La mia intenzione era quella di fare un'emerge -C dell'attuale per poi riemergere la versione stabile.

Posso procedere senza preoccuparmi dell'avviso oppure esiste un metodo diverso e sicuro?Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Oct 31, 2010 4:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lucapost

dovrebbe essere sufficiente rimuovere da /etc/package.keywords la voce relativa a baselayout-2 e openrc

----------

## mrl4n

Putroppo no...ho già rimosso le due voci ma baselayout stabile non riesce a rimuovere "l'instabile"

----------

## lucapost

forse è il caso che posti l'errore

----------

## mrl4n

Non si tratta di un vero e proprio errore 

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13

 * checking 120 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-update.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-status.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.bz2

 *      /sbin/rc

 *      /sbin/runscript

 *      /sbin/rc-update

 *      /sbin/start-stop-daemon

 *      /bin/rc-status

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-apps/openrc-0.6.3

 *      /bin/rc-status

 *      /sbin/rc

 *      /sbin/rc-update

 *      /sbin/runscript

 *      /sbin/start-stop-daemon

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-status.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-update.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.bz2

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-update.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-status.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.bz2

 *      /sbin/rc

 *      /sbin/runscript

 *      /sbin/rc-update

 *      /sbin/start-stop-daemon

 *      /bin/rc-status

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-apps/openrc-0.6.3

 *      /bin/rc-status

 *      /sbin/rc

 *      /sbin/rc-update

 *      /sbin/runscript

 *      /sbin/start-stop-daemon

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-status.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/rc-update.8.bz2

 *      /usr/share/man/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.bz2

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

```

e nemmeno di un bug...come dice il messaggio ogni file fa riferimento ad un solo pacchetto.

----------

## cloc3

rimuovi prima openrc.

non riavviare fino a quando non sei riuscito a concludere il downgrade, oppure rimarrai con un sistema instabile.

----------

## mrl4n

Perfetto funziona grazie.

Ora vorrei capire meglio l'architettura per essere più indipendente nelle operazioni; devo risolvere un problema con il gestore delle finestre di kde e capire quale/i servizio/i lo controllano.

Ho cantato vittoria troppo presto...ora ho un sistema che parte ma che non carica un sacco di servizi tra cui rete e swap. 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho cantato vittoria troppo presto.. 

 

sinceramente, me lo aspettavo.

ma tu volevi fare il dowgrade.

ci sono cose che, di gentoo, non capiremo mai.

tipo: perché basealyout e portage non voglio aggiornare la versione stabile.

immagino che un buon numero degli script di init e dei file di configurazione (/etc/conf.d ) del tuo sistema siano oramai ottimizzati per baselyout2. prima di riottenere una buona stabilità, è probabile che ti serva una lavoro paziente di risistemazione.

affronta le cose una ad una. se ne vale la pena, fai qualche segnalazione su bugzilla, relativa ai singoli problemi che trovi. dubito che loro abbiano grande feedback da utenti che hanno provato il tuo percorso.

ma che centra baselayout con kwin?

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> sinceramente, me lo aspettavo.
> 
> ma tu volevi fare il dowgrade.
> 
> ci sono cose che, di gentoo, non capiremo mai.
> ...

 

Solo un'indicazione...come ripristino la rete e quindi la connessione?

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma che centra baselayout con kwin?

 

Diciamo che avevo il sospetto che ci fosse una relazione; anche per questo motivo sono interessato a conoscere e capire meglio l'archittetura di gentoo.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo un'indicazione...come ripristino la rete e quindi la connessione?
> 
> 

 

a mano funziona senz'altro.

altrimenti devi giocare da te guardando i log, perché da lontano è impossibile capire.

o riguardare i pacchetti che hai modificato con etc-update (o dispatch-conf) dopo l'upgrade.

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a mano funziona senz'altro.

 

Dubito...sono dietro router: con ifconfig eth0 posso settare IP e netmask, ma quando uso route per il gateway

```

SIOCADDRT: no such process
```

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> o riguardare i pacchetti che hai modificato con etc-update (o dispatch-conf) dopo l'upgrade.

 

se etc-update non ha un log sono nella m****: non ho fatto caso al/i file che sono stati modificati.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> a mano funziona senz'altro. 
> 
> Dubito...sono dietro router: con ifconfig eth0 posso settare IP e netmask, ma quando uso route per il gateway
> ...

 

evidentemente stai sbagliando qualcosa. la configurazione manuale deve funzionare. cosa credi che facciano gli script di baselayout? chiamano gli stessi programmi che, altrimenti, dovresti chiamare tu a mano.

se il router offre un dhcp, usa dhclient o dhcpcd.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se etc-update non ha un log sono nella m****: non ho fatto caso al/i file che sono stati modificati.

 

criminale   :Rolling Eyes:  .

etc-update non gestisce un log (avresti dovuto usare dispatch-conf, se lo volevi).

però, quando lo lanci, ti chiede otto volte se sei proprio sicuro di ciò che stai facendo e, se non usi il -5 o il -9 in modo scriteriato, è impossibile fare danni.

adesso, guarda la tua /etc/conf.d e sistemala con pazienza.

tieni a mente il nome dei file che hai bisogno di modificare e, la prossima volta, evita di piallarli.

----------

## mrl4n

Non conosco sistemi diversi, ma potrebbe essere possibile un'errore...

```
#ifconfig eth0 (IP) broadcast (broadcast) netmask (netmask) up
```

 

```
route add default gw (gateway)
```

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> adesso, guarda la tua /etc/conf.d e sistemala con pazienza.

 

Già visto il contenuto...non ce la farò mai!!

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho cantato vittoria troppo presto...ora ho un sistema che parte ma che non carica un sacco di servizi tra cui rete e swap. 

 

hai dato dispatch-conf vero?

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ci sono cose che, di gentoo, non capiremo mai.
> 
> tipo: perché basealyout e portage non voglio aggiornare la versione stabile.

 

Di baselayout e openrc se ne era già parlato, per portage credo che avverrà una stabilizzazione di una delle versioni attualmente in ~arch

----------

## mrl4n

etc-update

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di baselayout e openrc se ne era già parlato

 

ma io non desideravo parlarne.

solo capire   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

Non credo fosse sufficiente dare un dispath-conf, mi pare che baselayout2 fosse piuttosto differente dalla versione stabile e in particolare utilizzi file di configurazione differenti e path differenti. Darei un'occhiata alla documentazione, ovviamente leggendola al contario  :Very Happy: 

Visto il problema, penso potrebbe aver senso restare a baselayout2.

----------

## mrl4n

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Non credo fosse sufficiente dare un dispath-conf, mi pare che baselayout2 fosse piuttosto differente dalla versione stabile e in particolare utilizzi file di configurazione differenti e path differenti. Darei un'occhiata alla documentazione, ovviamente leggendola al contario 
> 
> Visto il problema, penso potrebbe aver senso restare a baselayout2.

 

E' quello che ho scelto da fare...

----------

## bandreabis

A me sta proponendosi un problema contrario.

Sto approntando un sistema amd64 stabile invece di quello ~x86 che ho sull'altro HD.

Mi sto chiedendo se non valga la pena restare in unstable anche con questo sistema.

E baselayout è uno di quei pacchetti "instabili" che non sono certo di voler abbandonare (oltre a kde).

Pacchetti che vorrei portare a stable sono xorg.

Meglio tenere il sistema ~amd64 e mascherare alcuni pacchetti o fare il contrario?

In questo post vorrei concentrarmi su baselayout2 (anche perchè altrimenti sarei troppo OT).

Andrea

----------

## mrl4n

Ho dato un'occhiata alle modifiche necessarie per passare da baselayout2 a 1 e secondo me sono veramente tante.

Sinceramente, ora ho rimosso il "superfluo" instabile e rimesso a posto baselayout2 il mio sistema è decisamente migliore di prima.

----------

## Apetrini

@bandreabis: assolutamente!! L'unico modo sano/efficace per garantirsi un buon sistema è usare il ramo stabile(amd64) e smascherare quello che serve. Molto spesso il sistema miscelato in questo modo è più solido dello stable puro; il perché di questa cosa è una storia lunga....

----------

## bandreabis

Accidenti, ho fatto già come con il sistema 32bit  :Exclamation: 

----------

## bandreabis

Quali sono i pacchetti che conviene aggiungere come unstable?

----------

